# New Bowhunter



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm looking to save up and get prepared for next hunting season. I want to get me a bow, and be prepared for Bow season, any info. or advice is appreciated. I live in Spring and saw a bow shop near Carters, anyone ever been there?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Go to a bow shop,not Cabelas or any big box store. You need 1 on 1 professional guidance. They can get you setup properly and let you shoot just about any bow you want.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The bow shop you are referring to is the Bow Zone. I highly recommend it. I do lot's of business there and have had the best of service. Not to say anything bad about the other shops, Triple Edge, Santa fe, etc...good as well. It's just Bow Zone is closest for me, and Joey, Richard, and the guys there have always taken great care of me and my daughters. 

It would be an excellent place for you to start your journey. I am not saying you have to buy top end everything, but go talk to them, gather information, and figure out what will work best for you.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I love it over here on 2cool, it's a great site...but the bow forum doesn't get a ton of traffic. You should check out texasbowhunter.com as well. Very good site for getting archery info.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome to bow hunting! You'll love it, I actually prefer going to the bow range than the gun range. Solid advice like always from Chunky. I hear good things about Bow Zone and always wanted to check out their shop.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't have the expertise that many on here do. But, I have had enough success and fun bow hunting to know that congratulations are in order to you for a wise decision.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you gentlemen, I am excited, and as a new hunter, I see how depressing it can be as the season come to the end.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

ls7747 said:


> Thank you gentlemen, I am excited, and as a new hunter, I see how depressing it can be as the season come to the end.


The season never ends when you get into archery! Summer shoots. Start going to 3D tournaments. Great practice.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

ls7747 said:


> Thank you gentlemen, I am excited, and as a new hunter, I see how depressing it can be as the season come to the end.


There are always hogs to hunt too in the off season!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*BowZone*

First welcome to the world of bowhunting. That place you mention in spring before yo0u get to Carter Country is 'BowZone' , I help the first owner Brian open the place and it is a real good place to get the necessary gear to start you off bow hunting. Richard is real good at setting you up, Joey as well. They will help you get the right bow for your draw and poundage. Also try Texas Bowhunting Forum
again welcome to 2cool


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Bowhntr said:


> First welcome to the world of bowhunting. That place you mention in spring before yo0u get to Carter Country is 'BowZone' , I help the first owner Brian open the place and it is a real good place to get the necessary gear to start you off bow hunting. Richard is real good at setting you up, Joey as well. They will help you get the right bow for your draw and poundage. Also try Texas Bowhunting Forum
> again welcome to 2cool


I also echo Chunky and Bowhntr on The Bow Zone. I started out with them and while I live a LOT closer to Sante Fe Archery which is also top notch, when I need something done I don't feel up to myself, I head out to Spring.

I have never had any issues with what work Richard or Joey has done on any of my bows. They are top notch and will get you whee you need to be without breaking the bank. As mentioned head over, talk to them, and let them know what type of budget you might have, and they will set you up.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Highly second the endorsement of Bow Zone. Richard and Joey are fantastic.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, I was looking forward to my trip to Bow Zone, spent 3 hours there and got me a new Matthews Creed, I bought everything I could need, and ready to practice and hunt! I feel like a kid with a new toy and I can not wait to pick it up! Bow Zone was a good recommendation where I had some 1 on 1 time with Larry, and he got me everything I needed.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats! The easy part is over, now all you have to do is draw, aim and fire after getting a deer inside 35 yards or so

And welcome to the matthews club


----------

